# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Oophaga pumilio  "Black Jeans"

## Lynn

I have been spying on this, my first  1st pumi tad .........for weeks. ( their 1st too !  :Couple Inlove:  ) 
This is a breeding pair of 'Black Jeans'- acquired from Julio Rodriguez ..... 11/2/2013 

It's about to emerge from this brom.



I have seen it, in all it's tad stages, many times near the surface of the water.
A photo has been impossible  :Frown: 

Toady, I got a really close look. It is colored up; and had it's nose was just above the water level.

I'll keep posting  :Smile:  

When ready it will live here ( hopefully ....there are more !  ) There's lots of calling. They seem to be very attentive parents.

I have to get some broms in there! 


Right now this enclosure is inhabited by this new _glass frog_ that is very easy to take care of  :Big Grin: 

Lynn  :Butterfly: 

http://www.frogforum.net/members/fly...ack-jeans.html
Thanks for looking, come back soon.

----------


## Carlos

Hi Lynn!  Wow you got a froglet already and a cute one too  :Smile:  .  About your "Glass Frog"... speechless  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Lynn

Better ....but still not very clear

----------


## Carlos

BTW, I'm kind of confused by 1st pic  :EEK!:  ; does "Black Jeans" tad got legs already?

----------


## Lynn

> BTW, I'm kind of confused by 1st pic  ; does "Black Jeans" tad got legs already?



The 1st pic is only the brom the tad/froglet is in. 

Yes...... It is ready to come 'out' !
I watch it stick its nose out. It is already a pale orange color !

If you enlarge pic 2 ---you can just about make out the outline of its body. It's about 1/4".

I'll keep trying to get a better pic. The second I open the clasp on the door .......he disappears back into he brom water.

----------

Mentat

----------


## Lynn

BIG surprise !
2nd froglet ....different brom   :Smile: 

Hello world:

----------


## StickyFrogfeet

He/she says oh hi =P

----------


## Carlos

> BIG surprise ! 2nd froglet ....different brom   Hello world...


Amazing  :Frog Surprise:  !  I'm so happy for you and the proud parents Lynn  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## Lynn

Twins  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Awe!!!  :Smile:  So cute! Congrats!!!!

----------


## bill

awesome Lynn!! they are such beauties!! more Barry White! they need to breed so they can come home with me!!LOL

----------


## bill

Yay!! More mouths to feed!! Lol

----------


## Lynn

Triplets!





 :Butterfly:

----------


## Carlos

Wow... three  :Frog Surprise:  !  Are they all from same plant or from different ones in vivarium?

----------


## Lynn

> Wow... three  !  Are they all from same plant or from different ones in vivarium?


-One froglet in one brom
-2 froglets in another brom ( in separate leaf bases )

They are a little smaller than the size of the an adult Varedero 
Bigger than I expected

They look more red than the parents.....definitely more red than the male

----------

Mentat

----------


## Heather

Yay!!!! 3!!!!  :Smile:  What a wonderful surprise!

----------


## Alex Shepack

That is so awesome Lynn! I think mine gave up on feeding their tadpoles a while ago.  Now the hard part comes! Good luck with those awesome froglets! 

~Alex

----------


## Lynn

> That is so awesome Lynn! I think mine gave up on feeding their tadpoles a while ago.  Now the hard part comes! Good luck with those awesome froglets! 
> 
> ~Alex


Hard part for sure, Alex.
There are three.
They are out of _their broms_.....don't see them anywhere.
They high tailed it into the leaf litter.
I'll just keep feeding...............I'm prepared with tons of springs.

The make is still calling a lot, hopefully he is distracted with other eggs?

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

Froglet update  :Butterfly:  






below 2 photos- taken yesterday ---- emerged on 2/9/2014 
This froglet was climbing the glass





I believe I still have 3 ?
I can't stand not seeing them all at the same time.

----------


## Carlos

Congrats Lynn  :Big Applause:  !  3 for 3 on the first time is quite an achievement!

----------


## Lynn

3/4/2014

Breeding pair
female/male

----------


## Lynn

She deposited 7 new eggs today.
The male has been with her most of the day.... :Smile: 



 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

OK so maybe more than  7 .... Oh Boy .... there will be no room in the _INN_


These eggs are less than 2 hours old.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

Same egg batch today



 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

Day 3

----------


## Lynn

Turns out this clutch has 13 eggs that were deposited on a bromeliad leaf blade.
The have slipped in but look to be doing well. It's highly unlikely I will end up with 13 froglets 
 :Frown:  as I don't think she will be able to feed this many.

I made some wacky tadpole transfer stations with 1 " tubing and rip-ties; don't know if she will use them?
They are threaded together with thick fishing line- mingled in/ hanging/vertically alongside a vine. We'll see.
 

Day 6


Day 7


Day 8


Below- A one month old from a previous (their 1st) clutch. I believe there are still 3 this age? I never see them together.  This one has different markings then the froglet that was previously photographed.

----------


## Carlos

Awesome Lynn!  Those eggs look "alien like" in the last pic  :EEK!:  .

----------


## ukfan1976

Congrats on all the babies!  I'd love to start breeding darts someday  :Smile:   Right now I'm still in the learning/noob phase but can't wait to get results like this!

----------


## Lynn

> Awesome Lynn!  Those eggs look "alien like" in the last pic  .


Thanks Carlos,
They are in a little brom facing away from the mist head -thank goodness.
The light passes through easily- Day 8 photo was taken with a 21X macro lens( iphone attachment) .
One of these days I am going to ruin my iPhone.  :Stupid:

----------

Mentat

----------


## Paul

Awesome Lynn, Looks like you are going to have your hands full in a few weeks  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> Awesome Lynn, Looks like you are going to have your hands full in a few weeks


Thanks Paul.
I wonder how many the will choose to transfer and feed?

----------


## Paul

Hopefully they will take care of them all! Would be great to be 13 for 13 on this clutch

----------


## bill

Yay!!!! More babies! Just what your hubby wanted to see! Lmao!!

----------


## Lynn

One of the three froglets
emerged 2/9/2014

 

I saw 2 of these froglets together yesterday. 
Should have grabbed them when I had the chance.
I saw all three at once  -only - the day they emerged.
Fingers crossed!

This baby has been moved to their 'grow-out' tank.
The male ( parent) was following this froglet around this morning   :Cower:  
Hopefully I will finds it's siblings soon. 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Carlos

Congrats Lynn  :Big Applause:  ! First batch has full adult colors already  :Smile:  .

----------


## Heather

Aww  :Smile: . He's a cutie! Beautiful coloring!

----------


## Paul

They look great Lynn! I love the coloring, I would love to have a group of those  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

All three from the original clutch - moved safely  










 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Paul

Great pictures! Love the coloring on the little guys/gals. I bet it was fun trying to catch those lol  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> Great pictures! Love the coloring on the little guys/gals. I bet it was fun trying to catch those lol


Hi Paul,
It took me a few days .  Lots of visiting the enclosure  :Smile:

----------


## bill

So gorgeous Lynn! And awesome pics, as usual!

----------


## Lynn

To my surprise , I found a 4th pumi froglet this morning in the parental enclosure. 
This froglet is from the same clutch that emerged on Feb 9th.
He looks fine. ....  a little smaller than the others.

Dinner was nice and easy today ... and no hiding was needed  :Smile: 
I put him in the grow-out enclosure with his 3 siblings.
I'm sure he feeling safer now. They are all out in the open.
He has joined the others on the philo leaves--- where they spend the night.

Better keep my eyes open  :Stupid: 




 ^ all 4 seen here- it's hard to get them all together



 ^ This frog is especially beautiful...evenly spotted and a brilliant red



 :Butterfly:

----------


## Paul

They are gorgeous Lynn! How I wish I was close enough to you to purchase them from you! If you were up with parting with these 4 could I convince you to ship them if I paid for the shipping upfront?  :Smile:

----------


## bill

They look fabulous Lynn!!!

----------


## Heather

Wow, Lynn! They're gorgeous!  :Smile: 
They have some great parents. Really clear photos also  :Smile: .

----------


## Lynn

photo update on the four froglets that emerged on 2/9/2014:

 

 





 :Butterfly:

----------


## Carlos

They look great; thanks for update Lynn  :Smile:  !

----------


## bill

So pretty!!!! Love these frogs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy Frog

Congrats on all your success with these.  I've been meaning to ask you why you chose this particular species as opposed to "Blue Jeans"?

----------


## Lynn

> Congrats on all your success with these.  I've been meaning to ask you why you chose this particular species as opposed to "Blue Jeans"?


Hi Bryan,
Actually at the time I was making my purchase I knew they were _priced as a pair_.
Not a proven pair , but paired. That is basically what persuaded me.
It was more costly though, I think I paid $375 for the pair? 

Their offspring are actually nicer looking ( IMO) than the parents.
I thought the nice red color might wash out a bit as they have grown, but has not happened--- yet, anyway.
They have nice  ( very small) even black speckling.

Pumis are very easy to care for. My female is bold ...the male is shy and of an more orange color. 

There were 'blue jeans' at the time.....I simply pick what is most aesthetically pleasing to me, I wanted something red.

Next up- blue /greenish O Pumilio  

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Carlos

> ...Next up- blue /greenish O Pumilio


What color morph is that Lynn?

----------


## Happy Frog

> Hi Bryan,
> Actually at the time I was making my purchase I knew they were _priced as a pair_.
> Not a proven pair , but paired. That is basically what persuaded me.
> It was more costly though, I think I paid $375 for the pair? 
> 
> Their offspring are actually nicer looking ( IMO) than the parents.
> I thought the nice red color might wash out a bit as they have grown, but has not happened--- yet, anyway.
> They have nice  ( very small) even black speckling.
> 
> ...


I really like the contrasting look of blue legs and red body.  I also like the Bastimentos that are that orangish red with larger spots and a cream colored underbelly.  Bri Bri are also nice along with the species that is solid red and the small speckling of black.

Unfortunately I'm just starting my thumbnail phase and Pumillios are going to be sometime down the road.

Did you get a chance to check out my Vent post?

Also...I'm planning on going to Frog Day and I'll be looking for any good deals on thumbnails.  It just happened my sister lives down the street from the church where it's being held.  Finally, a frog show that worked out in my benefit.

----------


## Heather

They look wonderful!  :Smile:  

Lynn, will you add a pic or two to the fb page?  :Smile:

----------


## Happy Frog

Here is a website that I came across last week, in case any of you Pumillio fanciers haven't seen it.  The green Pumillios that I really like are the ones called "Colon"

PUMILIO

Click on the link at the top of the page that says;  Pics Of The Farm.  That first picture will make you drool.

----------


## Lynn

> Here is a website that I came across last week, in case any of you Pumillio fanciers haven't seen it.  The green Pumillios that I really like are the ones called "Colon"
> 
> PUMILIO
> 
> Click on the link at the top of the page that says;  Pics Of The Farm.  That first picture will make you drool.



Oh boy 
The Paunta Larent..... just stunning!

Sigh

----------


## Heather

Lynn, I believe Shawn has some  :Wink: .

----------


## Heather

Lynn? Want to sign your pics for the fb page?  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> Lynn? Want to sign your pics for the fb page?


Thanks Heath,
I watermarked photos in the 'For Sale' post.

----------


## Lynn

Newly emerged May 6th

----------


## Lynn

Another   :Angel:   Just hours _out of the water_.

----------


## Heather

So pretty!

----------


## AnimalEnthusiast

Congrats on all of the babies!  :Smile:  I like the spots on this one!




> Newly emerged May 6th
> 
> Attachment 68747

----------

